# Brine Shrimp.



## Meg (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi, i'm new here. i've had fish before but i don't currently have any. i was wondering about getting brine shrimp, i know they are tiny and they usually are used for fish food. But I am doing a project on them in school and i was hoping to purchase some to observe, and of course care for and love! don't think i'm just going to discard them or not care for them when my project is over!

Anyway, i was just wondering, what are their living conditions? what i mean is the basics, tank, food, water etc. Are they even suitable to keep?

Thank you!!

Meg. xox


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Some LFS around you might have some live ones for sale.If not you can get a brine shrimp hatchery and hatch some. I have heard that they dont live long after they hatch or it can be diffucult to help them survive. Never tried my self.


----------



## Meg (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes i know a local fish store that sells plenty of brine shrimp.

But does anyone know how to raise them? for example, their tank and food requirements?

Meg.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/

read more. They are considered one of the best places to buy them and the kits needed to rear them to adulthood. You'll notice that they don't live in marine or freshwater. They live in a brine, salt like, environment. That's the hardest part, keeping the water correct.


----------

